# Live plants for Bearded Dragons



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

If any,which live plants can be kept with a beardie,not thought about it before when i had an adult female, but now i got 3 babys, i wanna make it as natrual as possible : victory:


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't remember any species to be honest, but have been told that beardies eat their plants pretty quickly, so they can just end up looking a mess


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

smilo said:


> Can't remember any species to be honest, but have been told that beardies eat their plants pretty quickly, so they can just end up looking a mess


Yes that's true, am not sure which ones's but there are only 1 or 2 that can live in the temps in a beardie viv so hardly worth it to be honest but you can get some nice looking things with fake plants that are for fish tanks that would be safe for a beardie it's what I use to make the viv a bit nicer looking and interesting for the bd's : victory:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

i could not help you with this but ino they gotta suvive the temps and they probs will be eaten my the beardies lol


----------



## Sweetsnap (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all, signed up to ask a similar question.

Are all fake plants ok, will my juvenile BD try to eat silk or plastic decorations?

Bob


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive used spider plants in the past. They only lasted a couple of weeks before they had been eaten but they dont cost must anyway, probably around the price of a bag of salad so cheap enough to replace : victory:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you really want to try, have a go at the jade plant it will survive the habitat but will get eaten, its not really 100% safe either for artificial plants as BD's will be tempted to taste them also with potential disaterous results


----------



## girlracer (Jan 26, 2008)

*re: live food*

my beardie loves spring cabbage he cant get enough of it, he also likes rocket and cuecumber he sometimes eats grapes small peices of melon and he likes strawberrys from time to time:crazy:


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

Try a basil plant. It will be destroyed by the beardies in 2-3 days (ours LOVE basil!!), tho it naturally deodorises the viv, and actually also makes their poop not smell as bad!!


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

it says in the bearded dragon manual that:

Ponytail palms (beaucarnea recurvata)
snake plants (sansevieria spp.)
Jade plants for smaller beardies
and dracaena margenata, i don't know the common name for this now as i have forgetten,

hope this helps you,


----------



## Geckoqueen (Aug 17, 2008)

andie said:


> If you really want to try, have a go at the jade plant it will survive the habitat but will get eaten


I think I have found a solution to this. I had a Jade that had fallen on its side so all its leaves hung to the side. I encouraged this and created a waterfall. I have planted it in one of these: Small wall-mounted plant pot Inspired by IKEA

The dragons can gnaw the bits at the bottom but can't get to the main stem to kill it off. :2thumb:


----------



## Geckoqueen (Aug 17, 2008)

I remembered earlier today that I used to put tubs of salad cress (ASDA Growng Salad Cress in ASDA | mySupermarket) in with my with juves. It doesn't stand a chance but at 24p its not a massive loss.: victory:


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Would Cactus be a suitable plant, as they could obviously survive the heat/dry environment 

But not sure how spread cacti are in thier natural environment.

I also like the idea of that ikea wall mounted plant holder!


----------



## Geckoqueen (Aug 17, 2008)

xmadxmoex said:


> Would Cactus be a suitable plant, as they could obviously survive the heat/dry environment
> 
> But not sure how spread cacti are in thier natural environment.
> 
> I also like the idea of that ikea wall mounted plant holder!


This was on the Beautiful Dragon food page



> Cactus Pad/Leaf (raw)
> 2.3:1
> .8%
> .5%
> ...


I am not sure how Beardies would get on with spikes /spines though


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

not sure about plants but you can get dry grasses like carex bronze which needs very little water to survive but it would be trampled fairly quickly but it would look natural : victory:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

so are jade plants eg money plants safe to keep in beardies vivs even if they get eaten ?


----------



## Geckoqueen (Aug 17, 2008)

123dragon said:


> so are jade plants eg money plants safe to keep in beardies vivs even if they get eaten ?


According to a few sources its names in the BD manual, I can't find my copy to quote it, but yes I have fed the leaves to my dragons many times.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the fast reply, 
i have that book so i will have a look


----------

